# Photos and focus questions from new Nikon D7000



## AMOMENT (Jun 19, 2012)

I shot these at 8PM with a  shutter speed of 1/160, and f/2.8 on my 50mm f/1.8 from a distance of about 8 feet away. I know my DOF was about a foot, which is not much, but I was simply trying to nail focus on his eyes.  I made sure to focus on his eyes in each shot (that I was in control of)  As you will see below, it does not look in focus.   (ISO of about 600) The pics are noisy and exposures are off but I primarily was looking to examine different focus modes.  Here are the awful pics (LOL) SOOC.  I have suspected this lens needs to be callibrated but it could be my wrong doing.  Thanks!

1.  The first one was shot in AF-A, with single point







2.  The second one was shot in AF-A, with a 9 point focus point selection (dynamic)






3.  The third was shot AF-A, and complete auto area.





4.  The fourth was shot in AF-S and auto area





5.  The fifth was shot in AF-S and only one single point focus





6.  The sixth was shot in AF-C (because you can only select dynamic or more than  one corresponding FP in either 
AF-C mode of auto and I wanted to see if it helped improve the focus)


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 19, 2012)

Try back button focusing.


Also, the beauty of the d7000 is the af fine tune. If yours is off, you can calibrate it.


----------



## fjrabon (Jun 19, 2012)

The best way to tell is to find a fence with a identifiable point and stand at an angle to it trying to focus on the point.  If it needs to be recalibrated, you will see that the focus point is either before or after the point you were aiming for.  ie you will see that the fence is sharper either closer or further away than where you aimed.  

To be honest, these pictures don't really look out of focus, they just look blurry.  I cant find any point in them that looks like it's particularly sharp.  

Also use a tripod to see if camera shake is the issue (while the inverse focal length said you should have been 'okay' with a shutter speed of 1/16o and 50mm, it's just a basic guideline, and if your hands are less steady than average, it could be off for you).

It's really rare that a camera needs to be recalibrated.  It's not totally out of the question, but at this point the most likely explanation is user error.


----------



## AMOMENT (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks =) MachO, how do I fine tune or callibrate?  I know I do have terrible camera shake and I'm going to try back focusing see if that helps.  I don't think my camera needs to be callibrated but quite possibly my lens.  I can have it on the same settings I had it on about 10 months ago and the photos look vastly different.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Did you even consider trying flash, since you had to kick the ISO so high based on the noise? Not only that.. but flash would have totally eliminated any possible camera shake or movement... so you could have actually tested just the focus! And if you really want some advice.. don't shoot under F4 until you figure out what is going on....you have been told that a million times.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 19, 2012)

...and so it begins. 



Again.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> ...and so it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Again.



I hope not! Not even trying to be rude... just stating some things that would help her determine where the problem is...  lol!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

I would also suggest this test!  tripod...  please use flash, and a remote. ISO 400 max. Put it in A mode for the test. AF-S mode.. single spot mode with the focus point locked dead center in the viewfinder, and place dead center on your subject (say a coke can.. 8ft away). Start at F11, then F8.. etc.. work your way down to say 2.8.  Check the shots... That camera rocks, I know.. I have one! It could be your lens.. but I doubt it. Eliminate as many variables as possible.. so we can try to determine where the problem  is.

Run that test... then post them here....


----------



## IByte (Jun 19, 2012)

cgipson1 said:
			
		

> I would also suggest this test!  tripod...  please use flash, and a remote. ISO 400 max. Put it in A mode for the test. AF-S mode.. single spot mode with the focus point locked dead center in the viewfinder, and place dead center on your subject (say a coke can.. 8ft away). Start at F11, then F8.. etc.. work your way down to say 2.8.  Check the shots... That camera rocks, I know.. I have one! It could be your lens.. but I doubt it. Eliminate as many variables as possible.. so we can try to determine where the problem  is.
> 
> Run that test... then post them here....



Sounding like my days as tech support.  "Is the computer on?", " Is the blue/yellow cable plugged in?", " Do you see blinking orange/greens lights?"  Aaah the memories, speaking of which I just might do that Charlie.


----------



## MTVision (Jun 19, 2012)

AMOMENT said:
			
		

> I shot these at 8PM with a  shutter speed of 1/160, and f/2.8 on my 50mm f/1.8 from a distance of about 8 feet away. I know my DOF was about a foot, which is not much, but I was simply trying to nail focus on his eyes.  I made sure to focus on his eyes in each shot (that I was in control of)  As you will see below, it does not look in focus.   (ISO of about 600) The pics are noisy and exposures are off but I primarily was looking to examine different focus modes.  Here are the awful pics (LOL) SOOC.  I have suspected this lens needs to be callibrated but it could be my wrong doing.  Thanks!
> 
> 1.  The first one was shot in AF-A, with single point
> 
> ...



The thing is exposure kind of goes hand in hand with focus. You aren't going to see tack sharp photos if you have severe underexposure/lots of noise. You shouldn't have that kind of noise at ISO 600 unless you're not exposing properly. 

Do you have a ruler at home? If you do - use it for a focus test. Stand it up straight or lay it flat. You want your camera at a 45 degree angle and use the largest aperture. *or you can set it up so the ruler is at a 45 degree angle to your camera* Use your flash if needed to keep your ISO low.  I'm not 100% sure what a good distance is so try it at different distances - get as close as you can and then try some further away. Make sure you focus on the same line/# for each shot. Use the center focus point and put it on af-s/single point.  Make sure you don't underexpose - you can always use aperture priority for this. A tripod is helpful but if you don't have one use a flash. 

Try it with all the lenses you have. It will show you if your lens has issues and if it does you might be able to correct it with the micro adjust thingy that the d7000 has. At least this way you will know for sure if it's the lens that has been causing you issue or if you need to work on your technique. 

***there are charts you can print out for focus tests as well.


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

IByte said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hahaha.. I still answer the helpdesk phone if none of the helpdesk guys get it, and they still pass me the stuff they can't figure out too! lol! If it works in one field.. it will probably work in all fields, right!


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

MTVision said:


> The thing is exposure kind of goes hand in hand with focus. You aren't going to see tack sharp photos if you have severe underexposure/lots of noise. You shouldn't have that kind of noise at ISO 600 unless you're not exposing properly.



I agree... even at 6400, the D7000 does_* much *_better than that.. with a good exposure!


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 19, 2012)

this is when it helps to shoot charts, put ur d7000 on a table, even if you dont have a tripod just put it on a table, place a box of cereal on the other end, take a shot with the focus. Is the writing sharp? try it again with live view and manual focus, huge diffrence? Also thats waaaaaaay too much grain for iso 600, are u sure u dont mean 6400?

did u buy the lens used? do u have any other lenses to try as well?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 19, 2012)

Exif data shows ISO 6400


----------



## AMOMENT (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks guys.  Charlie, no offense taken and I appreciate your advice =)  I'm going to run a test today as long as I have some time.  I agree that it looks way to grainy for ISO 600!  Just checked my camera gain and the ISO was undoubtedly 600.  I haven't shot under 4" in months because I know you guys had recommended that but I decided to try it again, at 2.8 because I found these photos that I had taken when I first got the 50mm f/1.8 and they were all shot at 1.8 or 2.8 and they were sharp!  I wanted to compare and i will say there is a great difference. (exposures were much better in the older shots because I perfected them before I took them) but I'm still surprised to see how much of a difference.  

I'll post test pics a little later.

Thanks everyone!  Have a good day............


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2012)

His eyes are in shadows. It's known as raccoon eyes. Plus, if you had to use ISO 6400 there was minimal light for the AF module to work.

You know the AF module needs light to work. Did you have the AF assist light enabled so it could put light in his eye sockets so the AF module could do it's job properly?


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 20, 2012)

At ISO 6400 up may want to try exposing to the right. You say your ISO was at 600 but exif says 6400.


----------



## Heitz (Jun 20, 2012)

yea, high ISO shots usually won't look tack sharp.  The noise is inherent all over the image, including any borders that would be high-contrast.  that noise will give the perceptual appearance of blur.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 20, 2012)

Might want to bring down ISO limit to 1600 if your using auto iso, which you might actually be doing and expose longer. 

Not that this is the same situation, but I'm using a range of 100-800 myself, I'm in a dimly lit room, no light on, and the blinds are closed, so not much light. 

I'm shooting at 1/60 at F/4.5 and my pictures are pretty sharp, single point focus. Although not very bright, still sharp.

Camera: Nikon D5100
Lens: Nikkor 35mm F/1.8

If you have the ISO lower then that should help. Personally I don't like shooting high ISO, in theory the higher the ISO, grainier and less sharp your pictures look.

Please post newer pictures to see if the changes help.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 20, 2012)

I was just getting a look at the EXIF data myself. 

1. Exposure time of 1/160 seconds, definitely too fast for low light. Try 1/50, that should help a lot.


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2012)

Uh! NO.

Keep the shutter speed up. At 1/50 camera shake can cause focus softness, unless the camera is on a good, stable tripod.

Even using a tripod I don't recommend shooting people at less than 1/100, because the subjects also move slightly.


----------



## gryffinwings (Jun 20, 2012)

KmH said:


> Uh! NO.
> 
> Keep the shutter speed up. At 1/50 camera shake can cause focus softness, unless the camera is on a good, stable tripod.
> 
> Even using a tripod I don't recommend shooting people at less than 1/100, because the subjects also move slightly.



On stationary objects at 1/50 or just 50 for what the camera displays, I'm not getting any issues with my pictures. If your getting camera shake then you don't have a stable hand, as far as I know. Now if the objects are moving that is  definitely an issue. Now if speed is an issue, sure you can crank it up, but it doesn't need to be a lot for taking pictures of people as far as I can tell, in this case the aperture can probably be opened up to it's widest to let in more light, wouldn't that work?


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 20, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Uh! NO.
> ...



Since the OP is having major focusing / sharpness issue... a slow shutter speed is not a good idea to start with... it enhances the possibility of camera shake being an issue. A wide open aperture won't help her either.. since that reduces DOF to a minimum.... even though it would allow a faster shutter. And I often shoot MUCH faster than 1/160 in low light... it is a good thing!


----------



## Mach0 (Jun 20, 2012)

OP- grip your camera


----------



## SCraig (Jun 20, 2012)

AMOMENT said:


> Thanks guys.  Charlie, no offense taken and I appreciate your advice =)  I'm going to run a test today as long as I have some time.  I agree that it looks way to grainy for ISO 600!  Just checked my camera gain and the ISO was undoubtedly 600....


EXIF data shows ISO 6400 (that is sixty-four hundred) on every shot, and those shots are far too noisy for a D7000 at ISO 600.  If I had to guess you've got Auto ISO enabled with a ceiling of 6400.


----------

